# $10K Martin D45 in London



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Just popped up on Kijiji this morning.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks off to me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The language on the sticker inside it doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yup. Do D45's even have stickers? Don't think so.

The headstock doesn't look proportionate, and it has the wrong tuning knobs. The colouring looks off, pickguard looks big and the saddle looks massive - but that could be due to the photograph.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’ve never saw a high end martin that had a sticker and that thick glossy finish leads me to think it’s a bad fake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

The Golden Era, Marquis and CEO series have stickers, but doubt the D40's do.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’ve never seen a D 45 with a sticker in it but then I don’t really look at them all that much. Some guy brought a D 45 to a jam couple years ago and I played it for maybe about 30 seconds just because he was showing it to me. Anyway, later I was thinking about it and the stain on the neck was a pink colour whereas all of my Martins and any I’ve ever seen are a brown mahogany color. I got to thinking that maybe his guitar was a fake but I never mentioned it to him. It also had some kind of sticker in it and the abalone didn’t seem to shine all that bright compared to the ones I’ve seen plus he said that he got it real cheap online. It didn’t sound all that great either. Didn’t occur to me at the time but I should’ve looked at the neck block to see what was on it - might have had a 2015 Les Paul Hologram in there waving at me - that would have been cool.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks more than suspicious now that I've looked on Martin's site.






D-45 | Standard Series | Martin Guitar


Shop D-45 and other Martin Guitar apparel, accessories, and guitar straps!




www.martinguitar.com


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

What I'm seeing is a Chinese fake. Headstock shape just wrong. Paper is label not just grammatically and aesthetically wrong, it shouldn't even be there. Thick poly looking finish, just wrong. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ad is gone now.


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

Everything about that guitar is wrong if you know Martins


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suspect it's a fake based on the comments here, but does a used D45 seriously go for $10k?


Holy fuck


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I suspect it's a fake based on the comments here, but does a used D45 seriously go for $10k?
> 
> 
> Holy fuck


Depending on years yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's a $10,000 D-45 at Folkway. Its a 1975 though









Instrument Detail | Folkway Music | Canada's Finest Guitar Shop


Martin reintroduced its iconic D45 in 1968 after about 25 years without any style 45 production Th drwvintagemartinpearly




folkwaymusic.com





My $11,000 D-28 Authentic and my $8,000 D-18 Authentic do not have stickers. I think I remember reading on the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum that some signature Martins (John Prime, Dan Tyminski) had stickers inside the sound hole. Very rare but some do I guess. Otherwise I can't see evidence this is a fake. Usually someone trying to pass off a fake is trying to sell it at a "Too good to be true" price.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I suspect it's a fake based on the comments here, but does a used D45 seriously go for $10k?
> 
> 
> Holy fuck


Yup. My D-28 cost $11,000. The standard D-45 couldn't hold a candle to my D-28 Authentic tone wise but it sure looks prettier. The D-45 Authentic is a different story though and I think it retails for about $60,000


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yup. My D-28 cost $11,000. The standard D-45 couldn't hold a candle to my D-28 Authentic tone wise but it sure looks prettier. The D-45 Authentic is a different story though and I think it retails for about $60,000


LOL, well, that won't be happening any time soon.

That's sort of Ferrari / Lamborghini territory for me.

A man's got to know his limitations.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> LOL, well, that won't be happening any time soon.
> 
> That's sort of Ferrari / Lamborghini territory for me.
> 
> A man's got to know his limitations.


Iol I thought you saying a Lamborghini was 60grand . I started writing and realized what you where saying. It’s like me looking at stereo setups and finding out a single part is over 2 g 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I love there are experts here that can sus out the details on these fakes.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Iol I thought you saying a Lamborghini was 60grand . I started writing and realized what you where saying. It’s like me looking at stereo setups and finding out a single part is over 2 g
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my 2 channel stereo rig that amp cost me $2,000 and the DAC was $1,000. And this isn't really a premium high end stereo. Its when you see stereo rigs where just the speaker cables are 2k.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Iol I thought you saying a Lamborghini was 60grand . I started writing and realized what you where saying. It’s like me looking at stereo setups and finding out a single part is over 2 g
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, yes, a D45 has always been my dream guitar in terms of a flat top, but like a Lambo or Ferrari, I now realize that that dream is likely unattainable for me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Well, yes, a D45 has always been my dream guitar in terms of a flat top, but like a Lambo or Ferrari, I now realize that that dream is likely unattainable for me.


I have to say the same about the d45. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

Headstock shape is wrong specifically the taper as it meets the neck.

Inlaid letters on the headstock are too fat.

Pickguard shape is wrong.

Martin has never used an interior label like that, let alone that it reads like it was written by someone whose first language is not English.

Spacing between the rings on the rosette is off.

I could go on and on...



A new D-45 from a Canadian Martin dealer retails for $12,149.00 CDN. I would expect a recent one in excellent condition to be $9,000 - $9,750 used at a retail store.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm thinking that at $10K it's probably going to stay in London.


----------

